# Why do some people take the piss and get away with it so much?



## zenie (Jun 27, 2005)

WARNING <rant>

This one girl in my office is pretty think she started a week before I did and is always asking me questions or to decide what to do about a work matter - can't make up her own mind.

She brings her brekkie up to her desk at about 8.15 then goes bang on time at half 4 actually about 4.28 every day.

She follows me down for a fag as we think she has a crush on one of the girls down there (kind of in an idolising way) as she doesn't follow me down so much if she knows certain girl is off.

She got back from her lunch at 1 and has just gone for a 'quick fag' no doubt she will follow me down at 3 as well.

Aside from the fact that our personalities clash and i can't fuckin stand her breathing near me how does she get away with taking the piss all the time? My boss is away at the moment so I guess she just thinks fuck it.

I start at 8 and finish when my work is done but I don't get paid more then her.   

Driving me up the fuckin wall - need to get out of my department 

</rant>


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 27, 2005)

Stop being a mug then.

edit: what's the problem - she goes for a fag when you do and leaves 2 minutes early?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 27, 2005)

The official maximum number of allowable fag breaks during a day is calculated by multiplying your working hours by 12. Any more than that could be considered excessive and possible cause for a mild telling-off.


----------



## zenie (Jun 27, 2005)

The thing is I would feel like a grass.

She's been off for around 4 weeks sick and we've only been here 7 months, extra fag breaks, follows me around even though its quite obvious she isn't liked and we ignore her.

Can't someone just get the message?

I know I am being a mug just trying to grit my teeth need to stay cool   

Sorry I just needed to let some agression off


----------



## zenie (Jun 27, 2005)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> The official maximum number of allowable fag breaks during a day is calculated by multiplying your working hours by 12. Any more than that could be considered excessive and possible cause for a mild telling-off.




  Thankyou for cheering me up


----------



## magneze (Jun 27, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> She's been off for around 4 weeks sick and we've only been here 7 months, extra fag breaks, follows me around even though its quite obvious she isn't liked and we ignore her.
> 
> Can't someone just get the message?


Maybe she's just trying to fit in? If she's getting the cold shoulder from you why should she work any harder? To help you out?


----------



## treefrog (Jun 27, 2005)

maybe she's just trying to be friendly? Doesn't sound like grounds for a massive rant to me...


----------



## zenie (Jun 27, 2005)

I tried at the beginning to be nice with her but all she ever does is talk about herself and if you mention anything in the converstaion she's always done it 10 times beter. 

Not to help me out but a fair spread of work load and timekeeping (i.e her job spec) wouldn't go amiss. 

I detatch friendships away from being professional and I am not bitchy with her just don't want her as a mate esp when (as I see it) she takes the piss out of me and the company.


----------



## zenie (Jun 27, 2005)

treefrog said:
			
		

> maybe she's just trying to be friendly? Doesn't sound like grounds for a massive rant to me...



No not really - we (there's about 5 of us who smoke together) find it extremely rude that we good enough to go out for a fag with when a certain person is there but when she's not it's bye bye.

If I am not good enough for you to speak to when some person isn't there then don't come trying to talk to me when she is.

Its not really that, that is an issue although it annoys the hell out of me. 

It's the work thing more and the title of the thread.

i think I'll go sick for a week with a throat/ear/chest (some other made up) infection and play the system at its own game.


----------



## Jangla (Jun 27, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> I tried at the beginning to be nice with her but all she ever does is talk about herself and if you mention anything in the converstaion she's always done it 10 times beter.


Sorry to say that this is how some people relate to others - by retelling a similar story, they try and make themselves sound as if they have things in common with you, whereas they just end up sounding self centred.


----------



## zenie (Jun 27, 2005)

Jangla said:
			
		

> Sorry to say that this is how some people relate to others - by retelling a similar story, they try and make themselves sound as if they have things in common with you, whereas they just end up sounding self centred.



Aaah never thought of it like that I suppose.   

I'm of the ask more than tell approach so it wouldn't figure to me.


----------



## magneze (Jun 27, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> i think I'll go sick for a week with a throat/ear/chest (some other made up) infection and play the system at its own game.


Dunno really. There's no "system" at play here as far as I can see. You work unpaid overtime for no particular reason, she doesn't. She sounds quite sensible to me. 

EDIT: You often get this sort of split in offices. Some people will be 9-5ers, some people will be always late but always work late, some people work all the hours God sends for nothing extra. You can't get stressed about it unless it's really causing some kind of problem for you. Are you doing more work because of it? Or are you just wishing that you feel like you could do what she does?


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jun 27, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> I tried at the beginning to be nice with her but all she ever does is talk about herself and if you mention anything in the converstaion she's always done it 10 times beter.
> 
> .



I know someone like that.      One topic of conversation - herself, her exercise programme, her diets her interests and why she is morally superior to everyone else


----------



## jbob (Jun 27, 2005)

Avoiding work, leaving early, having numerous fag/toilet breaks, and pointlessly stealing stationary is to be commended when being employed to do dull office work. IMO, your colleague is not pulling her weight as nowhere do you mention her pilfering from the office. Shame on her!


----------



## tw1ggy5 (Jun 28, 2005)

So she turns up on time and leaves on time.
Prefers not to go outside and have a fag on her own.
Feels a connection with someone else in the building and wants to spend time with them.

If she doesn't talk to you as much when this person isn't there, maybe its simply that she feels more comfortable when that person is there. Especially given you say you lot have been ignoring her.


----------



## extra dry (Jun 30, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> I tried at the beginning to be nice with her but all she ever does is talk about herself and if you mention anything in the converstaion she's always done it 10 times beter.
> 
> Well, you need to get something called a thick skin, and be able to rise above the situation, taking the piss is her problem not yours.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Captain (Nov 1, 2005)

So how did this pan out?


----------



## zenie (Nov 1, 2005)

The Captain said:
			
		

> So how did this pan out?



She left   

We now have a fabulous SA girl who's lovely and we all get on like a house on fire and we are going for girly dinner tonight 

smug?? who me???


----------



## rednblack (Nov 1, 2005)

and you're still doing more work than you're paid for i take it?

i wouldnt be that smug tbh


----------



## revol68 (Nov 1, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> WARNING <rant>
> 
> This one girl in my office is pretty think she started a week before I did and is always asking me questions or to decide what to do about a work matter - can't make up her own mind.
> 
> ...



god your a petty sad lil madam aren't you, just cos your a fucking mug doesn't mean you should be pissed at those of us with the good sense to not give two fucks.

I mean it would be different if her work was piling on to you but it doesn't seem to be.

Your perfect scab material.


----------



## Cunning Stunt (Nov 1, 2005)

I think that the only problem here was that you didn't like her and tried your utmost to justify it by basing it on her work.


----------



## zenie (Nov 1, 2005)

My god why the tirade of abuse??

A scab??? I think not   

We can't all be non career motivated people who want to sit on our arses all day can we? 

FFS get a grip - this is really old news


----------



## zenie (Nov 1, 2005)

Cunning Stunt said:
			
		

> I think that the only problem here was that you didn't like her and tried your utmost to justify it by basing it on her work.



No it wasn't but it doesn't matter to me now anyway.

To put it bluntly I don't like slackers and people that aren't motivated in their work.

Maybe that makes me sad but I want to develop my career and not sit around with a chip on my shoulder at 40 wondering where it all went wrong and how it wasn't my fault


----------



## zenie (Nov 1, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> and you're still doing more work than you're paid for i take it?
> 
> i wouldnt be that smug tbh



No I wasn't doing more work than I should have been doing - I just don't take the piss out of people.


----------



## silentNate (Nov 1, 2005)

jbob said:
			
		

> Avoiding work, leaving early, having numerous fag/toilet breaks, and pointlessly stealing stationary is to be commended when being employed to do dull office work. IMO, your colleague is not pulling her weight as nowhere do you mention her pilfering from the office. Shame on her!


 

Hard worker myself- always find something to do, I've tried to be lazy but it just ain't the way I was raised


----------



## Firky (Nov 1, 2005)

revol68 said:
			
		

> god your a petty sad lil madam aren't you, just cos your a fucking mug doesn't mean you should be pissed at those of us with the good sense to not give two fucks.
> 
> I mean it would be different if her work was piling on to you but it doesn't seem to be.
> 
> Your perfect scab material.



Oh do fuck off! How the hell can you elevate your self on some moral pedastal whilst post poison like that? 

'Scab' haha, you probably don't even know what a scab is silly twat.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 1, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> No it wasn't but it doesn't matter to me now anyway.
> 
> To put it bluntly I don't like slackers and people that aren't motivated in their work.
> 
> Maybe that makes me sad but I want to develop my career and not sit around with a chip on my shoulder at 40 wondering where it all went wrong and how it wasn't my fault



quite clearly my dear you are sad.


----------



## Firky (Nov 1, 2005)

revol68 said:
			
		

> quite clearly my dear you are sad.



Have you got a problem with women or something? You clearly like your belittling and condescening of them? 

'Mysognistic', you may like to add that to your barrel of insults.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 1, 2005)

oh yeah i hate women, what afucking pile of pish you are talking.

the women is a twat who takes out her own frustrations on people who don't lick the bosses arse, and who have better things to be doing than work.

It has nothing to do with gender, a jobsworth is a jobsworth, cock or cockless, (note I made the possesion of a cock the normative there  )

People like Zenie make work even worse than it already is, bitching about whose on the sick, whose late, whose been on tea break for 15 minutes. As long as the person isn't pushing their work unfairly onto you then why would you care? Or do you have shares in the business.


----------



## rednblack (Nov 1, 2005)

revol68 said:
			
		

> As long as the person isn't pushing their work unfairly onto you then why would you care? Or do you have shares in the business.



well, i wouldnt phrase the question in the same way as revol   but this is a pertinant question

why does it affect you whether she does her work or not?


----------



## MysteryGuest (Nov 1, 2005)

I always steal as much time as I can at work.  And pens.  If they're any good.  No point in stealing shitty biros.  So what you have to do is make sure you put in an order for flashy rotring stylee artists' revolutionary ink flow system gel 0,7mm pens with see-through inkwells with little graded lines on them, then take the lot.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 1, 2005)

> People like Zenie make work even worse than it already is



People who do their jobs you mean?

Among the many reasons for not supporting revolution is that I'm not convinced that in a post-rev society that everyone would be pulling their weight, and that some would simply coast while others do the work.

I deeply suspect that revol68 is one such person and uses their political belief to cover up for the fact that they simply can't be arsed to do any work...


----------



## Firky (Nov 1, 2005)

revol68 said:
			
		

> oh yeah i hate women, what afucking pile of pish you are talking.
> 
> the women is a twat who takes out her own frustrations on people who don't lick the bosses arse, and who have better things to be doing than work.
> 
> ...



Jesus, you really are a nasty little shite!

Why are you so bitter? Didn't mummy give you enough love?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 1, 2005)

Someone who misunderstands the meaning of 'jobsworth' certainly...

BTW,just so ya know - my comment above was directed SOLELY at revol68.


----------



## Firky (Nov 1, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I deeply suspect that revol68 is one such person and uses their political belief to cover up for the fact that they simply can't be arsed to do any work...



Yup! Hence my picture of Rick 

Must be dull being so easily readable


----------



## girasol (Nov 1, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> I start at 8 and finish when my work is done but I don't get paid more then her.
> </rant>



I'm sorry, zenie, but, unless I'm getting this wrong, you sound a bit bitter here.  It's your choice to work long hours and if she's doing the hours she's contracted for (and getting the job done) I don't see a problem...

I never understood this British obsession with working long hours...   

apart from that it just sounds like a personality clash rather than anything else...


----------



## revol68 (Nov 1, 2005)

well sense I work for an insurance company I would hope that no one would be pulling their weight post revolution.

If Zenie was complaining about someone pushing all their work on to her I would understand it, but she isn't.

I'm quite capable of pulling my weight when it's for something i have enthusianism for, or atleast see the point of, which is why I worked as a volunteer for 2 years at a youth collective, cleaning up peoples drinks and puke. I didn't slack cos it was a collective effort with collective results.

And im one lazy fucker in work btw.

Try another hypothesis.

Can't believe the amount of jobsworths that have come out of the closet on this thread.


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 1, 2005)

Doesn't spending a lot of time on internet bulletin boards rank a lot higher in the piss-taking stakes than leaving on time?


----------



## revol68 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> Doesn't spending a lot of time on internet bulletin boards rank a lot higher in the piss-taking stakes than leaving on time?


----------



## girasol (Nov 1, 2005)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> Doesn't spending a lot of time on internet bulletin boards rank a lot higher in the piss-taking stakes than leaving on time?



I should think so!  Everyone back to work now!    

slaps self's wrists...


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 1, 2005)

> I'm quite capable of pulling my weight when it's for something i have enthusianism for, or atleast see the point of, which is why I worked as a volunteer for 2 years at a youth collective, cleaning up peoples drinks and puke. I didn't slack cos it was a collective effort with collective results.



So it was still something you _wanted_ to do rather than _had_ to do? Because it meshed with your own desires, wants or needs? What about if you had to do something you DIDN'T want to do, even if it was for the benefit of others.

Firky's right, you are a Wik.


----------



## girasol (Nov 1, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Firky's right, you are a Wik.



Which definition of Wik?  (practicing for citizenship test  )


----------



## rednblack (Nov 1, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Someone who misunderstands the meaning of 'jobsworth' certainly...
> 
> BTW,just so ya know - my comment above was directed SOLELY at revol68.



that's alright - i know you wouldnt dare


----------



## rednblack (Nov 1, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Among the many reasons for not supporting revolution is that I'm not convinced that in a post-rev society that everyone would be pulling their weight, and that some would simply coast while others do the work.



nah, in any community worth it's salt people would be given a chance to contribute, and if they point blank refuse then they should be kicked out


----------



## revol68 (Nov 1, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> So it was still something you _wanted_ to do rather than _had_ to do? Because it meshed with your own desires, wants or needs? What about if you had to do something you DIDN'T want to do, even if it was for the benefit of others.
> 
> Firky's right, you are a Wik.



no i didn;t want to clean up some e heads vomit but i did it cos I could see the wider point, it was something needing to be done, likewise I would do something I had to do no problem, say once a month it was my job to do the toliets, well I'd do it cause I realise that if everyone only done things they had a desires to do (in the narrow bourgeois definition of desire) then i'd be using a stinking toliet.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 1, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> nah, in any community worth it's salt people would be given a chance to contribute, and if they point blank refuse then they should be kicked out



Well, isn't the workplace a community? And aren't workplaces easier, happier and nicer places where people aren't taking the piss? 

Iemanja - it's a whole new Wik definition!!

Shit, that reminds me that I haven't been paying attention to my editing lately...


----------



## girasol (Nov 1, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Shit, that reminds me that I haven't been paying attention to my editing lately...



Me neither!   

I've been too busy working!


----------



## Firky (Nov 1, 2005)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> Doesn't spending a lot of time on internet bulletin boards rank a lot higher in the piss-taking stakes than leaving on time?



LOL touché


----------



## zenie (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh for gods sake this thread is so old – it shouldn’t have been bumped in the first place.

Sure there was a personality clash as stipulated in the first post but that wasn’t what the post was all about – the girl’s left now and it really doesn’t bother me anymore.

I don’t see myself as a jobsworth – I have a laugh as much as the next person.

I take offence to being called a ‘scab’ and a saddo’ simply because I get on really well with my boss and don’t try and spread my negativity across the company. 

I am a shareholder yes although that’s not strictly my motivation – I like to do well in whatever I’m doing and feel you should work hard at your job if it’s something you believe in or a career path which you want to pursue.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 1, 2005)

And if it's not and you don't?


----------



## rednblack (Nov 1, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Well, isn't the workplace a community? And aren't workplaces easier, happier and nicer places where people aren't taking the piss?
> ...



it is (or should be) and workmates should not push work on to others, by the same token workers should not make other workers look bad by doing more than they should, that is a mug's game frankly

also most work in the workplace is done for the benefit of the company profits not the workers

as an example when i was a union rep, me and my fellow rep worked our bollocks off for our fellow members, often did extra work, took phone calls at home etc - not just because we wanted to, but because by doing so we were helping the community of our workmates
when it came to our "proper" jobs however we were lazy as fuck, and none of our workmates cared - because we worked where it counted

so to sum up, if zenie was being pressured because of this woman's lazyness then fine, but from what she has said it was a simple dislike, and she is using her own capacity for self exploitation to justify that dislike


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 1, 2005)

Anyway Kyser, you're an employer, a boss aren't you? I suspect that's why you want people to work to managements specs.


----------



## Hollis (Nov 1, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> it is (or should be) and workmates should not push work on to others, by the same token workers should not make other workers look bad by doing more than they should, that is a mug's game frankly
> 
> ..
> so to sum up, if zenie was being pressured because of this woman's lazyness then fine, but from what she has said it was a simple dislike, and she is using her own capacity for self exploitation to justify that dislike



Yep.. there's people who take the piss, and just don't even know how to play the game.  Other "workers" get pissed off with them as much as management.

And I was also going to say that its easy when you're 'stressed' at work, to start blaming/moaning at other people.. d'you really know what they're doing?


----------



## rednblack (Nov 1, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Anyway Kyser, you're an employer, a boss aren't you? I suspect that's why you want people to work to managements specs.



 is he indeed? oh dear, oh dear...


----------



## nogoodboyo (Nov 1, 2005)

Edited for pointlessness.


----------



## Firky (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd make shite boss.

Smoking in the office, the office - come in when and as long or as little as you wanted, as long as you did the work etc.

Worked for a company like that, my boss even gave me a pill one morning. Was a bit nuts to work for, more like a big bunch of mates. Quite cliquey at times too - if you didn't go to the pub with them after work on a Thursday they'd moan at you.

Everyone loved their job though  Including me! I just chose to leave because I didn't want to be stuck in a little country market town all my life.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 1, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Anyway Kyser, you're an employer, a boss aren't you? I suspect that's why you want people to work to managements specs.



Nah, not any more. Wage slavey like everyone else 

But unlike you I tend to see the argument from both sides and don't make it an ideological thing that worker = always right, boss = always wrong cos it's not true.

And if you don't see it that way you do a damn good job of giving that impression...


----------



## revol68 (Nov 1, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Nah, not any more. Wage slavey like everyone else
> 
> But unlike you I tend to see the argument from both sides and don't make it an ideological thing that worker = always right, boss = always wrong cos it's not true.
> 
> And if you don't see it that way you do a damn good job of giving that impression...



no i see it from the side i've always been on.

Why the fuck should i care for your fucking profits it's not like you wouldn't fuck us out on our ears when it suited your interests.

I work for a huge insurance company based in the states I have nothing but contempt for it and it's raison d'etre profit.


----------



## rednblack (Nov 1, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> But unlike you I tend to see the argument from both sides and don't make it an ideological thing that worker = always right, boss = always wrong cos it's not true.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 1, 2005)

revol68 said:
			
		

> no i see it from the side i've always been on.
> 
> Why the fuck should i care for your fucking profits it's not like you wouldn't fuck us out on our ears when it suited your interests.
> 
> I work for a huge insurance company based in the states I have nothing but contempt for it and it's raison d'etre profit.



They're not *my* profits mate...

And if you hate it that much why not get a job doing something worthwhile or that you actually enjoy?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 1, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Nah, not any more. Wage slavey like everyone else
> 
> But unlike you I tend to see the argument from both sides and don't make it an ideological thing that worker = always right, boss = always wrong cos it's not true.
> 
> And if you don't see it that way you do a damn good job of giving that impression...


 That's experience mate - a law of survival if you will - from the tower of babel to the great pyramids, to a cardiff call centre, _i was there and this was the rule_ - do as little as possible, without shoving work on your mates, cover for them if they're having a bad day and they'll do you the same in return. Fuck the bossese and their profits.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 1, 2005)

mate what fucking utopia do you live in?

Can everyone go get a dream job?

Doesn't someone have to do the shit?

And i'm not planning on doing this shit for the rest of my days, im hoping to do a masters next year whilst working here. 

Infact i'm only really working now to clear my uni debts and pay my way through post grad.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm not talking about 'dream job' revol, I'm talking about something that makes 37-45 hours of your week less of a pain in the ass and marginally more rewarding and less personally hateful than the one you do at the moment?


----------



## revol68 (Nov 1, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I'm not talking about 'dream job' revol, I'm talking about something that makes 37-45 hours of your week less of a pain in the ass and marginally more rewarding and less personally hateful than the one you do at the moment?



this is the best job i've had but it is still a completely alienating waste of a my fucking time. It does nothing for anyone other than make some rich cunt richer, so that he can in turn reinvest it in an ever ending cyclone of complete meaninglessness.

Capitalism by it's very nature makes our labour alienated, thats why im a libertarian communist.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 1, 2005)

So, does your commitment to your principles and beliefs make your working day intolerable, or close to it? Do you spend each day angry, annoyed and frustrated that we live in a capitalist society?

Cos if it did me I'd fucking change my situation.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 1, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> So, does your commitment to your principles and beliefs make your working day intolerable, or close to it? Do you spend each day angry, annoyed and frustrated that we live in a capitalist society?
> 
> Cos if it did me I'd fucking change my situation.



well i take hope in small victories and i do wanna change my situation but what you fail to grasp is that it is not "my" situation but rather a situation shared with billions across the globe and it's only in recognising it as a social situation we can overcomeit.

And yes capitalism does depress me, I see so much potential wasted cos of the irrationality of capital.

editted* are you suggesting I change my desires in order to be happier, I can't imagine how it would be possible, it's not like I can unlearn how shit capitalism.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 1, 2005)

Ah right, so you're suffering for the thousands like you in miserable jobs they hate...

And it is 'your' situation as much as it is the rest of the worlds dude - most immidiately it makes your life miserable and it's the most immediately changeable. I mean fine, save the world and that all well and good but staying in a job that makes you personally miserable...nah.

And I mean find something that matches your skillset that isn't in such a soul destroying organisation - or indeed, find out what your good at and start doing it yourself. There's nothing that says you can't run a business on collective principles and funding...altho in practise it's seriously fucking hard (I know from experience)

Anyroad...


----------



## revol68 (Nov 1, 2005)

im not trying to save the world at all, i hate tossers who are revolutionaries for other peoples causes.

I'm just saying my situation is social, and i have no desire to stay in this job for long, but it is the best job im going to be offered ion belfast anytime soon, as you've probably worked out from the amout of time i'm on these boards.


----------



## Firky (Nov 1, 2005)

revol68 said:
			
		

> i hate tossers who are revolutionaries for other peoples causes.



PML!! Irony!!

So you only 'revolt' for want of a better word for your self? Fuck me! you ARE a selfish twat.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 1, 2005)

@ the last line. 

Fair play there.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 1, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> PML!! Irony!!
> 
> So you only 'revolt' for want of a better word for your self? Fuck me! you ARE a selfish twat.



no it's cause i don't see a contradiction between my desires and other peoples, infact if im to realise mine other people must also realise theres.

Of course a thick cunt like yourself would have problems grasping anything outside the individualist liberal paradigm, that understands desires as something at the expense of others.

And just out of curiosity whats worse, being a selfish twat or a hand wringing do gooder ala Bono?


----------



## zenie (Nov 1, 2005)

revol68 said:
			
		

> quite clearly my dear you are sad.



Please justify this comment when you nothing about me or my chosen career path?


----------



## chegrimandi (Nov 1, 2005)

skiving at work is cool. Cooler than smoking even. It is everyones duty to take as much from the employer as possible. After all they take enough from you.


----------



## Firky (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm a thick twat? You're the one who can't argue your way out of a paper bag with out resorting to insults.

You're full of shit as they say in the trade.


"Then they came for me, and by then there was no one left to speak out for me."


----------



## zenie (Nov 1, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> well, i wouldnt phrase the question in the same way as revol   but this is a pertinant question
> 
> why does it affect you whether she does her work or not?



because we worked as a *team* and what she didn't do then I had to.

If she was slow at her work then of course I carried her.

She's left now gone off to try again at Uni good luck to her.

*END OF*


----------



## revol68 (Nov 1, 2005)

what trade the plumbing one?

and Zenie your sad based on the petty attitude you have displayed towards another worker for not being an arselick.


----------



## Firky (Nov 1, 2005)

revol68 said:
			
		

> what trade the plumbing one?
> 
> and Zenie your sad based on the petty attitude you have displayed towards another worker for not being an arselick.



Haven't you got a wevolt to go to or something?


----------



## Hollis (Nov 1, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> skiving at work is cool. Cooler than smoking even. It is everyones duty to take as much from the employer as possible. After all they take enough from you.



Yay!! Viva la revolution!


----------



## revol68 (Nov 1, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> because we worked as a *team* and what she didn't do then I had to.
> 
> If she was slow at her work then of course I carried her.
> 
> ...



i think your back pedalling, why didn't u mention how she was leaving work for you?

Infact I'd go so far to say your lying, which is hardly unknown for brown nose.

Just out of interest what to do you work in?


----------



## revol68 (Nov 1, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> Haven't you got a wevolt to go to or something?



as someone with a Northern Irish accent I would find it very hard to sound like a wadical wiberal selling the Socialist Worker.

Thank Fuck.

And seriously Firky your about as sharp as a box of condoms and as silly as a bag of cocks, as they say in the trade.


----------



## Firky (Nov 1, 2005)

I think you're lying, wevol68


----------



## kea (Nov 1, 2005)

how silly IS a bag of cocks, out of interest? is it an objective measurement of silliness? is there a scale?


----------



## revol68 (Nov 1, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> how silly IS a bag of cocks, out of interest? is it an objective measurement of silliness? is there a scale?



not as silly as a bag of dildos, but more silly than a bag of cock straws at a hen night, and of course like everything else it is a relative measurement.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 1, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> I think you're lying, wevol68



in some parts of the world it is tradition to specify the accusation.


----------



## Firky (Nov 1, 2005)

revol68 said:
			
		

> in some parts of the world it is tradition to specify the accusation.




You know the bit that you quoted? That is the accusation right there.

Since you can't argue for toffee, and need to wesort to insults, and mysgonistic behaviour, I'll just ignore ya.

I admire butchersparon because he can argue properly. You OTH.... pfft, you're cwap! 

Cya Wik.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 2, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> You know the bit that you quoted? That is the accusation right there.
> 
> Since you can't argue for toffee, and need to wesort to insults, and mysgonistic behaviour, I'll just ignore ya.
> 
> ...



and how on earth do you reckon im mysgonist?

cos i think one woman who bitches about her work mate not busting her balls (see again I make male genitilia the normative) is a sad twat?

Your of course correct i only take issue with women as all my posts on P&P would no doubt show.


----------



## Red Faction (Nov 7, 2005)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> The official maximum number of allowable fag breaks during a day is calculated by multiplying your working hours by 12. Any more than that could be considered excessive and possible cause for a mild telling-off.



you're allowed 12 fags an hour?!
one every 5 mins
thats ridiculous
surely thats a sackable offence


----------

